# DLS 12, BIN



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Not my listing:

MW112 DLS 12" CAR SUB 4 OHM MAGNESIUM 600 WATTS SUBWOOFER BASS SPEAKER LOUD NEW | eBay


----------



## stereophile_mc2120 (Feb 21, 2010)

It's from Woofersetc.com. They sell the same stuff for less on their website because they avoid the listing fees:

woofersetc.com/p-8104-mw12-dls-12-reference-magnesium-series-subwoofer.aspx

You'll have to copy & past. My post count is below 10 so it won't let me post hyperlinks...


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Decent sub, I have used it before... but that asking price is whack.....


----------

